# Alberto Matano si sposa con Riccardo. L'intervista al Corriere.



## fabri47 (11 Giugno 2022)

Il giornalista e conduttore de La Vita in Diretta, *Alberto Matano*, *si sposa oggi con Riccardo Mannino*, avvocato della Cassazione. 
Il matrimonio si terrà a Labico (RM), precisamente nel resort dello chef Antonello Colonna, e *sarà celebrato da Mara Venier*, amica di Matano.

Intervistato dal Corriere della Sera, il re dei pomeriggi televisivi ha dichiarato: _*"Stiamo insieme da 15 anni. Durante una cena, un paio di mesi fa, Mara, la nostra amica del cuore che oggi celebrerà, ha detto che sarebbe stato bello che noi ci sposassimo e Riccardo ha subito detto di sì. Era euforico. Io anche ero contento. Poi, nel fine settimana, sono entrato in crisi. Ho pensato a tutto quello che ci circondava, alla dimensione esterna di qualcosa che ci riguardava così privatamente. La sera, a casa, abbiamo parlato, abbiamo discusso, ci siamo accapigliati, ci siamo abbracciati e abbiamo deciso che sì, era la cosa giusta da fare. Oggi celebreremo un amore che merita un vestito formale".*_

Sulla sua scelta di diventare gay ha affermato: _*"All’inizio ho avuto una vita eterosessuale, avevo successo con le ragazze, poi a 24 anni ho interrotto una storia d’amore. Capivo che dentro di me c’era altro, che dovevo esplorarmi, capirmi. Per dieci anni sono stato irrequieto.... Poi è arrivato Riccardo e tutto, nella mia vita, si è stabilizzato. La mia stabilità è stata una persona, non un’identità".*_

Matano, il quale nell'intervista, ha dichiarato di essere stato vittima di bullismo da ragazzino, ha anche parlato del momento in cui ha deciso di fare coming out, in diretta, a La Vita in Diretta: _*"Il giorno dopo l'affossamento della Legge Zan stavo andando al lavoro. Chiamo Mirko, che è il mio braccio destro, e gli dico: 'Noi oggi non possiamo non parlare della legge Zan, prepariamo un servizio su tutti i casi di omofobia di cui ci siamo occupati'. Poi ho sentito dentro di me il bisogno di fare qualcosa, avevo un terremoto dentro. Mi sembrava che l’Italia stesse diventando chiusa come la mia stanza a Catanzaro. Ho deciso di dire delle parole. Ho informato i mei collaboratori che hanno applaudito e questo mi ha commosso....Se dovessi all'improvviso vedere l'Alberto sedicenne che ero? Lo abbraccerei e lo ringrazierei. La sua sofferenza e la sua forza sono state la condizione essenziale della mia gioia di oggi".*_


----------



## fabri47 (11 Giugno 2022)

Da sinistra, Riccardo Mannino e il neo marito Alberto Matano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da sinistra, Riccardo Mannino e il neo marito Alberto Matano.


Felice per loro  … importante fare quello che uno si sente.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Giugno 2022)

Si tratta di un Unione Civile, il matrimonio egualitario in Italia non c'è, checché ne dicano Repubblica e Matano


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il giornalista e conduttore de La Vita in Diretta, *Alberto Matano*, *si sposa oggi con Riccardo Mannino*, avvocato della Cassazione.
> Il matrimonio si terrà a Labico (RM), precisamente nel resort dello chef Antonello Colonna, e *sarà celebrato da Mara Venier*, amica di Matano.
> 
> Intervistato dal Corriere della Sera, il re dei pomeriggi televisivi ha dichiarato: _*"Stiamo insieme da 15 anni. Durante una cena, un paio di mesi fa, Mara, la nostra amica del cuore che oggi celebrerà, ha detto che sarebbe stato bello che noi ci sposassimo e Riccardo ha subito detto di sì. Era euforico. Io anche ero contento. Poi, nel fine settimana, sono entrato in crisi. Ho pensato a tutto quello che ci circondava, alla dimensione esterna di qualcosa che ci riguardava così privatamente. La sera, a casa, abbiamo parlato, abbiamo discusso, ci siamo accapigliati, ci siamo abbracciati e abbiamo deciso che sì, era la cosa giusta da fare. Oggi celebreremo un amore che merita un vestito formale".*_
> ...



Auguri a loro. Nella propria vita privata ciascuno deve poter fare quello che vuole.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Auguri a loro. Nella propria vita privata ciascuno deve poter fare quello che vuole.



Ma ormai di privato qui c'è poco, sono giorni che si parla di questo più delle bollette.
Ormai anche il mio cane sa che questo si sposa orgogliosamente con un uomo.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma ormai di privato qui c'è poco, sono giorni che si parla di questo più delle bollette.
> Ormai anche il mio cane sa che questo si sposa orgogliosamente come un uomo.



Nulla di scandaloso. Matano è un personaggio pubblico perciò se ne parla.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Auguri a loro. Nella propria vita privata ciascuno deve poter fare quello che vuole.


Il matrimonio (anzi, in questo caso unione civile), non è "vita privata", è un atto pubblico che riguarda lo Stato. Quindi per me se una coppia gay vuole vivere insieme per azzi suoi non ho alcun problema, da cattolico li inviterei alla castità ma appunto, fatti loro.
Ma qui si tratta della pretesa di estendere un istituzione pubblica ben delimitata a coppie verso cui non c'è non solo alcuna necessità di farlo, ma che sono incompatibili con quello che è il modello alla base del concetto stesso di matrimonio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nulla di scandaloso. Matano è un personaggio pubblico perciò se ne parla.



Più che pubblico, per questa cosa da qualche giorno è re d'Italia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il giornalista e conduttore de La Vita in Diretta, *Alberto Matano*, *si sposa oggi con Riccardo Mannino*, avvocato della Cassazione.
> Il matrimonio si terrà a Labico (RM), precisamente nel resort dello chef Antonello Colonna, e *sarà celebrato da Mara Venier*, amica di Matano.
> 
> Intervistato dal Corriere della Sera, il re dei pomeriggi televisivi ha dichiarato: _*"Stiamo insieme da 15 anni. Durante una cena, un paio di mesi fa, Mara, la nostra amica del cuore che oggi celebrerà, ha detto che sarebbe stato bello che noi ci sposassimo e Riccardo ha subito detto di sì. Era euforico. Io anche ero contento. Poi, nel fine settimana, sono entrato in crisi. Ho pensato a tutto quello che ci circondava, alla dimensione esterna di qualcosa che ci riguardava così privatamente. La sera, a casa, abbiamo parlato, abbiamo discusso, ci siamo accapigliati, ci siamo abbracciati e abbiamo deciso che sì, era la cosa giusta da fare. Oggi celebreremo un amore che merita un vestito formale".*_
> ...


Sono apertamente contrario ai matrimoni gay, ma finché non lo spacciano per normalità non fanno del male a nessuno, che siano felici


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il matrimonio (anzi, in questo caso unione civile), non è "vita privata", è un atto pubblico che riguarda lo Stato. Quindi per me se una coppia gay vuole vivere insieme per azzi suoi non ho alcun problema, da cattolico li inviterei alla castità ma appunto, fatti loro.
> Ma qui si tratta della pretesa di estendere un istituzione pubblica ben delimitata a coppie verso cui non c'è non solo alcuna necessità di farlo, ma che sono incompatibili con quello che è il modello alla base del concetto stesso di matrimonio




Per me è giusto che uno Stato laico riconosca le unioni civili per garantire determinate tutele a tutti.
Il matrimonio religioso è certamente una cosa diversa e la Chiesa fa benissimo a riservarlo a uomo e donna.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più che pubblico, per questa cosa da qualche giorno è re d'Italia.



Sopravviveremo anche a questo.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me è giusto che uno Stato laico riconosca le unioni civili per garantire determinate tutele a tutti.
> Il matrimonio religioso è certame una cosa diversa e la Chiesa fa benissimo a riservarlo a uomo e donna.


Non parlo del matrimonio religioso, ma di quello civile. Le unioni civili sono una cosa diversa dal matrimonio civile, che in Italia è solo per etero.
Lo Stato deve limitarsi a riconoscere il matrimonio, tra uomo e donna, finalizzato alla procreazione e fondamento della società.
Delle altre coppie allo Stato non fotte un cavolo, dato che, a differenza della Chiesa, non si occupa di "amore", ma riconosce le istituzioni civili come appunto il matrimonio per un fine, non per l'amore.
In ogni caso, per i gay e per i conviventi etero ci sono le unioni civili, cose diverse dal matrimonio civile: ad esempio non hanno il divorzio, il diritto di adozione, l'obbligo di fedeltà ecc


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sono apertamente contrario ai matrimoni gay, ma finché non lo spacciano per normalità non fanno del male a nessuno, che siano felici


Perché ?
Ps: oh, io e te stiamo su due galassie completamente diverse. Dovremmo fare una cena insieme


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il giornalista e conduttore de La Vita in Diretta, *Alberto Matano*, *si sposa oggi con Riccardo Mannino*, avvocato della Cassazione.
> Il matrimonio si terrà a Labico (RM), precisamente nel resort dello chef Antonello Colonna, e *sarà celebrato da Mara Venier*, amica di Matano.
> 
> Intervistato dal Corriere della Sera, il re dei pomeriggi televisivi ha dichiarato: _*"Stiamo insieme da 15 anni. Durante una cena, un paio di mesi fa, Mara, la nostra amica del cuore che oggi celebrerà, ha detto che sarebbe stato bello che noi ci sposassimo e Riccardo ha subito detto di sì. Era euforico. Io anche ero contento. Poi, nel fine settimana, sono entrato in crisi. Ho pensato a tutto quello che ci circondava, alla dimensione esterna di qualcosa che ci riguardava così privatamente. La sera, a casa, abbiamo parlato, abbiamo discusso, ci siamo accapigliati, ci siamo abbracciati e abbiamo deciso che sì, era la cosa giusta da fare. Oggi celebreremo un amore che merita un vestito formale".*_
> ...



Ma chissenefrega. Più topa per quelli (una volta) definiti normali.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega. Più topa per quelli (una volta) definiti normali.



Bravo, cerchiamo di trovare gli aspetti positivi.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Non parlo del matrimonio religioso, ma di quello civile. Le unioni civili sono una cosa diversa dal matrimonio civile, che in Italia è solo per etero.*
> Lo Stato deve limitarsi a riconoscere il matrimonio, tra uomo e donna, finalizzato alla procreazione e fondamento della società.
> Delle altre coppie allo Stato non fotte un cavolo, dato che, a differenza della Chiesa, non si occupa di "amore", ma riconosce le istituzioni civili come appunto il matrimonio per un fine, non per l'amore.
> In ogni caso, per i gay e per i conviventi etero ci sono le unioni civili, cose diverse dal matrimonio civile: ad esempio non hanno il divorzio, il diritto di adozione, l'obbligo di fedeltà ecc



Io ho scritto volutamente matrimonio religioso perché, a mio avviso, quello civile prima o verrà esteso.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me è giusto che uno Stato laico riconosca le unioni civili per garantire determinate tutele a tutti.
> Il matrimonio religioso è certame una cosa diversa e la Chiesa fa benissimo a riservarlo a uomo e donna.


L'ho detto, sono contrario ai matrimoni gay, perché la natura é tutt'altra cosa ma se son felici così non sarò di certo io ad impedirglielo. Piuttosto ciò che mi urta di più é che nel 2022 ci sia ancora il concetto di religione.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> L'ho detto, sono contrario ai matrimoni gay, perché la natura é tutt'altra cosa ma se son felici così non sarò di certo io ad impedirglielo. Piuttosto ciò che mi urta di più é che nel 2022 ci sia ancora il concetto di religione.


Possono essere felici senza matrimonio eh, dato che quello civile è un pezzo di carta.
Se conoscessi davvero la religione non diresti così


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bravo, cerchiamo di trovare gli aspetti positivi.



Ma è difficile, guarda. Io di aspetti positivi ne vedo solo per questa gente, che ha visibilità e successo, e viene elevata al rango di stella di prima grandezza.

Continuiamo pure a caricare il nostro presente con 'sta roba e lasciamo perdere altre cose evidentemente poco interessanti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché ?
> Ps: oh, io e te stiamo su due galassie completamente diverse. Dovremmo fare una cena insieme


Con tutto che ti considero un ragazzo "troppo buono", penso che la cena durerebbe un mese a suon di confronti  magari poi si diventa pure amici stretti 
Comunque sono contrario più per un discorso di "natura" uomo e donna portano avanti la specie, però concordo che se due persone sono felici non sia giusto impedirglielo, ma nemmeno dire che é "naturale", ai sentimenti nessuno può comandare, anche se la natura dice altro. Poi é difficile capirsi, spiegarsi e discutere in poche righe tramite un messaggio, trovo il confronto guardandosi in faccia il miglior modo di capirsi, per questo son convinto che con te potrei passare ore a discutere


----------



## 7vinte (11 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché ?
> Ps: oh, io e te stiamo su due galassie completamente diverse. Dovremmo fare una cena insieme


Ahahaha anche io la penso all'opposto di te su tutto ma in una cena non litigheremmo mai perché ho una tendenza forte a mettere da parte gli argomenti divisivi: ho un amico che è gay, di sinistra, ateo e ultra progressista. Il mio opposto. Mai avuto problemi ahaha.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Possono essere felici senza matrimonio eh, dato che quello civile è un pezzo di carta.
> Se conoscessi davvero la religione non diresti così


Non ho interesse ad approfondire la religione, non fraintendere, tu credi in Dio e se trovi conforto nel parlarci fai benissimo, ciò che non concordo é che la religione debba mettere bocca negli affari di tutti, come in questo caso. Come ho detto a Lollo é difficile spiegarsi e capirsi in un messaggio, ma il fondamento é che se tu credi in Dio ed io no non devi mettere bocca nei miei affari ed io nei tuoi, detta proprio terra terra. Se faccio una cena con Lollo invito pure te 3 se ne parla di persona, siate pronti però a prendervi un paio di mesi di ferie


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Con tutto che ti considero un ragazzo "troppo buono", penso che la cena durerebbe un mese a suon di confronti  magari poi si diventa pure amici stretti
> Comunque sono contrario più per un discorso di "natura" uomo e donna portano avanti la specie, però concordo che se due persone sono felici non sia giusto impedirglielo, ma nemmeno dire che é "naturale", ai sentimenti nessuno può comandare, anche se la natura dice altro. Poi é difficile capirsi, spiegarsi e discutere in poche righe tramite un messaggio, trovo il confronto guardandosi in faccia il miglior modo di capirsi, per questo son convinto che con te potrei passare ore a discutere


Certo, poi scrivendo non si capisce il tono delle cose. 
Comunque la più bella spiegazione del “contro natura” l ha data un mio caro amico quando ha svelato la sua omosessualità al padre. Gli ha detto “io ci sono nato così, non l ho scelto di amare gli uomini. Per me sarebbe stato tutto più semplice se fossi stato etero”.

Il punto è quello, o parliamo di procreazione quindi ovviamente concordiamo, ma se parliamo di confinare l omosessualità “contro natura” non è così. Altrimenti un omosessuale non nascerebbe così, gay non lo si diventa, ci si nasce.

Concludo, è come se domani la società “ discriminasse” chi è biondo. Tu nasci biondo non è che hai scelto di diventarlo, la natura, il tuo dna è biondo.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo, poi scrivendo non si capisce il tono delle cose.
> Comunque la più bella spiegazione del “contro natura” l ha data un mio caro amico quando ha svelato la sua omosessualità al padre. Gli ha detto “io ci sono nato così, non l ho scelto di amare gli uomini. Per me sarebbe stato tutto più semplice se fossi stato etero”.
> 
> Il punto è quello, o parliamo di procreazione quindi ovviamente concordiamo, ma se parliamo di confinare l omosessualità “contro natura” non è così. Altrimenti un omosessuale non nascerebbe così, gay non lo si diventa, ci si nasce.
> ...



Sul nascere/diventare in realtà non c'è ancora una risposta scientifica definitiva. Si è nel campo delle ipotesi. Tema molto complesso


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sul nascere/diventare in realtà non c'è ancora una risposta scientifica definitiva. Si è nel campo delle ipotesi. Tema molto complesso


È che risposta scientifica ci deve essere ?
Mio cognato è omosessuale e giocava con le bambole e si truccava a 3 anni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo, poi scrivendo non si capisce il tono delle cose.
> Comunque la più bella spiegazione del “contro natura” l ha data un mio caro amico quando ha svelato la sua omosessualità al padre. Gli ha detto “io ci sono nato così, non l ho scelto di amare gli uomini. Per me sarebbe stato tutto più semplice se fossi stato etero”.
> 
> Il punto è quello, o parliamo di procreazione quindi ovviamente concordiamo, ma se parliamo di confinare l omosessualità “contro natura” non è così. Altrimenti un omosessuale non nascerebbe così, gay non lo si diventa, ci si nasce.
> ...


Tireremo avanti giorni sul serio a parlarne e farlo qui sicuramente si finirebbe nel banale, ti dico solo questo, nella mia vecchia compagnia (ci siamo persi di vista per lavoro, trasferimenti, matrimoni ed altro) c'erano 2 ragazzi che si piacevano, poi son diventati una coppia, li rispettavamo allora come li rispettiamo adesso che vivono insieme, io non sono contro i gay, discuto solo sul fatto "naturale", ammetto che il termine "naturale" é stato azzardato e sbagliato. Errore mio lo riconosco.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo, poi scrivendo non si capisce il tono delle cose.
> Comunque la più bella spiegazione del “contro natura” l ha data un mio caro amico quando ha svelato la sua omosessualità al padre. Gli ha detto “io ci sono nato così, non l ho scelto di amare gli uomini. Per me sarebbe stato tutto più semplice se fossi stato etero”.
> 
> Il punto è quello, o parliamo di procreazione quindi ovviamente concordiamo, ma se parliamo di confinare l omosessualità “contro natura” non è così. Altrimenti un omosessuale non nascerebbe così, gay non lo si diventa, ci si nasce.
> ...



Scusami se ti riquoto.

Quello che dici (e quello che dice il tuo amico) non credo sia interamente esatto. E' la sua sensazione, e non voglio certo intromettermi parlando in vece sua, ma credo sia una spiegazione semplicistica per tagliare corto.

Essere gay non è scritto nel DNA, a parte rarissimi casi patologici e che esulano dalla discussione. Essere gay è un prodotto di istruzione, cultura, ambiente e stimoli esterni. Non credo esista un "gene" nel DNA che ti fa essere gay dalla nascita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusami se ti riquoto.
> 
> Quello che dici (e quello che dice il tuo amico) non credo sia interamente esatto. E' la sua sensazione, e non voglio certo intromettermi parlando in vece sua, ma credo sia una spiegazione semplicistica per tagliare corto.
> 
> Essere gay non è scritto nel DNA, a parte rarissimi casi patologici e che esulano dalla discussione. Essere gay è un prodotto di istruzione, cultura, ambiente e stimoli esterni. Non credo esista un "gene" nel DNA che ti fa essere gay dalla nascita.



come può essere un prodotto una tua preferenza ?


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2022)

Nato da un rapporto anale tra Max Gazzè ed un cane carlino


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> come può essere un prodotto una tua preferenza ?



Tu sei nato milanista?

Cioè, era già scritto tutto al concepimento?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tu sei nato milanista?
> 
> Cioè, era già scritto tutto al concepimento?


No dai non paragonarmi le due cose.
Comunque non ne usciamo più, lasciamo stare.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No dai non paragonarmi le due cose.
> Comunque non ne usciamo più, lasciamo stare.



Ma guarda che sono ambedue delle sensazioni emotive, fatti gli opportuni distinguo. Comunque ok, ho dato solo un punto di vista.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> L'ho detto, sono contrario ai matrimoni gay, perché la natura é tutt'altra cosa ma se son felici così non sarò di certo io ad impedirglielo. *Piuttosto ciò che mi urta di più é che nel 2022 ci sia ancora il concetto di religione.*



Vanno rispettati ovviamente anche tutti quelli che hanno un credo religioso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che sono ambedue delle sensazioni emotive, fatti gli opportuni distinguo. Comunque ok, ho dato solo un punto di vista.


Certo certo, ci msncherebbe


----------



## sacchino (11 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il giornalista e conduttore de La Vita in Diretta, *Alberto Matano*, *si sposa oggi con Riccardo Mannino*, avvocato della Cassazione.
> Il matrimonio si terrà a Labico (RM), precisamente nel resort dello chef Antonello Colonna, e *sarà celebrato da Mara Venier*, amica di Matano.
> 
> Intervistato dal Corriere della Sera, il re dei pomeriggi televisivi ha dichiarato: _*"Stiamo insieme da 15 anni. Durante una cena, un paio di mesi fa, Mara, la nostra amica del cuore che oggi celebrerà, ha detto che sarebbe stato bello che noi ci sposassimo e Riccardo ha subito detto di sì. Era euforico. Io anche ero contento. Poi, nel fine settimana, sono entrato in crisi. Ho pensato a tutto quello che ci circondava, alla dimensione esterna di qualcosa che ci riguardava così privatamente. La sera, a casa, abbiamo parlato, abbiamo discusso, ci siamo accapigliati, ci siamo abbracciati e abbiamo deciso che sì, era la cosa giusta da fare. Oggi celebreremo un amore che merita un vestito formale".*_
> ...


Auguri e figli maschi.......si beh insomma come vi vengono.


----------



## mark (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tireremo avanti giorni sul serio a parlarne e farlo qui sicuramente si finirebbe nel banale, ti dico solo questo, nella mia vecchia compagnia (ci siamo persi di vista per lavoro, trasferimenti, matrimoni ed altro) c'erano 2 ragazzi che si piacevano, poi son diventati una coppia, li rispettavamo allora come li rispettiamo adesso che vivono insieme, io non sono contro i gay, discuto solo sul fatto "naturale", ammetto che il termine "naturale" é stato azzardato e sbagliato. Errore mio lo riconosco.


In realtà l'omosessualità è una cosa naturalissima, moltissime specie animali hanno comportamenti omosessuali e non solamente per stabilire le gerarchie. Quindi che afferma che essere gay è contro natura non ha capito nulla. Poi naturalmente ognuno la pensa come vuole e finché non si crea danno agli altri va benissimo.
Poi che una coppia gay non abbia gli stessi diritti di una coppia eterno (vedasi matrimonio civile) secondo me è assurdo e segno di una società arretrata, ma sono solo mie idee.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> In realtà l'omosessualità è una cosa naturalissima, moltissime specie animali hanno comportamenti omosessuali e non solamente per stabilire le gerarchie. Quindi che afferma che essere gay è contro natura non ha capito nulla. Poi naturalmente ognuno la pensa come vuole e finché non si crea danno agli altri va benissimo.
> Poi che una coppia gay non abbia gli stessi diritti di una coppia eterno (vedasi matrimonio civile) secondo me è assurdo e segno di una società arretrata, ma sono solo mie idee.



Quando essere gay sarà davvero la normalità, e non un eccezione, andremo senza dubbio matematico verso l' estinzione.

Io continuo a pensare non sia la cosa più naturale, accettabile assolutamente si, naturale per nulla.

Non credo sarà comunque un problema, la natura vince sempre a livello evolutivo

L' omosessualità è e resterà una nicchia.

Se poi gli omessessuali per stare bene hanno bisogno di essere considerati "massa" hanno 2 problemi: uno interiore e più complesso e uno col significato delle parole


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> In realtà l'omosessualità è una cosa naturalissima, moltissime specie animali hanno comportamenti omosessuali e non solamente per stabilire le gerarchie. Quindi che afferma che essere gay è contro natura non ha capito nulla. Poi naturalmente ognuno la pensa come vuole e finché non si crea danno agli altri va benissimo.
> Poi che una coppia gay non abbia gli stessi diritti di una coppia eterno (vedasi matrimonio civile) secondo me è assurdo e segno di una società arretrata, ma sono solo mie idee.



La Natura ha fatto di tutto, ma proprio di tutto, per favorire l'eterosessualità. Sta alla base del concetto di sopravvivenza ed evoluzione.

Questo si intende per contro Natura.

Forse tu ti confondi con la bisessualità, che è un'altra cosa, ed alcuni meccanismi di alcune specie (casi rari, molto rari), che accadono per motivi tecnici che non c'entrano niente con l'unione emotiva tra due persone umane.

Diciamo che l'omosessualità può succedere, non credo molto oltre.

A mio parere.


----------



## mark (11 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quando essere gay sarà davvero la normalità, e non un eccezione, andremo senza dubbio matematico verso l' estinzione.
> 
> Io continuo a pensare non sia la cosa più naturale, accettabile assolutamente si, naturale per nulla.
> 
> ...





gabri65 ha scritto:


> La Natura ha fatto di tutto, ma proprio di tutto, per favorire l'eterosessualità. Sta alla base del concetto di sopravvivenza ed evoluzione.
> 
> Questo si intende per contro Natura.
> 
> ...


L'omosessualità è una cosa naturale in natura come è naturale che non tutta la popolazione lo sia, altrimenti per lo stesso concetto anche l'amore non è una cosa naturale. Gli animali non si innamorano mica.


----------



## ilPresidente (11 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il giornalista e conduttore de La Vita in Diretta, *Alberto Matano*, *si sposa oggi con Riccardo Mannino*, avvocato della Cassazione.
> Il matrimonio si terrà a Labico (RM), precisamente nel resort dello chef Antonello Colonna, e *sarà celebrato da Mara Venier*, amica di Matano.
> 
> Intervistato dal Corriere della Sera, il re dei pomeriggi televisivi ha dichiarato: _*"Stiamo insieme da 15 anni. Durante una cena, un paio di mesi fa, Mara, la nostra amica del cuore che oggi celebrerà, ha detto che sarebbe stato bello che noi ci sposassimo e Riccardo ha subito detto di sì. Era euforico. Io anche ero contento. Poi, nel fine settimana, sono entrato in crisi. Ho pensato a tutto quello che ci circondava, alla dimensione esterna di qualcosa che ci riguardava così privatamente. La sera, a casa, abbiamo parlato, abbiamo discusso, ci siamo accapigliati, ci siamo abbracciati e abbiamo deciso che sì, era la cosa giusta da fare. Oggi celebreremo un amore che merita un vestito formale".*_
> ...



dai, 2 parole le voglio proprio spendere.

sti [email protected]!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> dai, 2 parole le voglio proprio spendere.
> 
> *sti [email protected]!*



2 parole che sono anche in tema


----------



## Swaitak (11 Giugno 2022)

auguri e figli d'altri


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> L'omosessualità è una cosa naturale in natura come è naturale che non tutta la popolazione lo sia, altrimenti per lo stesso concetto anche l'amore non è una cosa naturale. Gli animali non si innamorano mica.



L'amore è una nostra sensazione, non è detto che non esista sotto altre forme in Natura, e con altri aspetti a noi incomprensibili.

Per quanto riguarda l'omosessualità in Natura, essa è numericamente marginale, tutto qui.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> L'omosessualità è una cosa naturale in natura come è naturale che non tutta la popolazione lo sia, altrimenti per lo stesso concetto anche l'amore non è una cosa naturale. Gli animali non si innamorano mica.


Infatti l' "amore" per come la intendiamo è un' invenzione.
Scientificamente non esiste.

Per quanto riguarda la naturalità dell' omosessualità, non lo è affatto.
Impedisce la riproduzione.


----------



## numero 3 (11 Giugno 2022)

Non li conosco perché non guardo TV, mi fa " ridere" il pezzo di intervista dove risponde alla domanda 
" Sulla *scelta* di diventare gay"
Cmq contenti loro


----------



## sunburn (11 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo, poi scrivendo non si capisce il tono delle cose.
> Comunque la più bella spiegazione del “contro natura” l ha data un mio caro amico quando ha svelato la sua omosessualità al padre. Gli ha detto “io ci sono nato così, non l ho scelto di amare gli uomini. Per me sarebbe stato tutto più semplice se fossi stato etero”.
> 
> Il punto è quello, o parliamo di procreazione quindi ovviamente concordiamo, ma se parliamo di confinare l omosessualità “contro natura” non è così. Altrimenti un omosessuale non nascerebbe così, gay non lo si diventa, ci si nasce.
> ...


Per sapere che l’attrazione sia un istinto naturale basta osservare i bambini. È esperienza comune che i primi “innamoramenti”(tra mille virgolette) avvengano in età piuttosto precoce, ancora prima che il/la bambino/a sappia cosa sia il sesso, a maggior ragione molto prima che possa subire un qualunque tipo di condizionamento in merito. 

Per quanto riguarda il matrimonio, per lo Stato non è altro che un insieme di regole che disciplinano rapporti patrimoniali, diritti e doveri reciproci e diritti/doveri/rapporti coi figli. Senza entrare nel merito di quest’ultimo aspetto, non si capisce perché, giusto per fare un esempio, se una coppia omosessuale acquista un appartamento e uno dei due viene a mancare, il/la superstite debba trovarsi in concorso ereditario su quell’appartamento con la famiglia del defunto, famiglia che magari aveva trattato quest’ultimo come un appestato a causa della sua omosessualità.
Ben vengano regole che consentano a tutti di regolare gli affari propri come meglio ritiene. Se poi non lo si vuole chiamare “matrimonio” per assecondare in apparenza la volontà prevaricatrice della morale cattolica, pazienza: l’importante è che la sostanza sia la medesima.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vanno rispettati ovviamente anche tutti quelli che hanno un credo religioso.


Le persone si, ma il concetto di religione ha fatto più morti dello zio sam


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2022)

Ho scoperto ora che Elodie è la madrina del gay pride di Roma, ma ce la regala perlomeno una bella lesbicata sul palco?


----------



## 7vinte (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Le persone si, ma il concetto di religione ha fatto più morti dello zio sam


Idea frutto molto più di leggende nere che di Realtà, almeno per il cristianesimo


----------



## Swaitak (11 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho scoperto ora che Elodie è la madrina del gay pride di Roma, ma ce la regala perlomeno una bella lesbicata sul palco?


secondo me per la parità dovrebbe mettersi a petto nudo


----------



## __king george__ (11 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> secondo me per la parità dovrebbe mettersi a petto nudo


ci si metterà Platinette..va bene lo stesso no?


----------



## fabri47 (11 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci si metterà Platinette..va bene lo stesso no?


Platinette si è molto "asseriato" in questo periodo, infatti solo nei momenti clou si presenta tale e va sempre ospite come Mauro Coruzzi, come succede sempre ad Italia Sì di Liorni. Rimangono solo Drusillo e la Coriandoli.


----------



## Zenos (11 Giugno 2022)

Spero che un giorno diventiate tutti ricchionazzi. Così me le schiaccio tutte io.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Idea frutto molto più di leggende nere che di Realtà, almeno per il cristianesimo


Avrei molto da ridire, visto che non é affatto vero, ma non ho interesse nel litigare né a un confronto, l'argomento religione é al gradino più basso delle cose che considero importanti


----------



## sunburn (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Piuttosto ciò che mi urta di più é che nel 2022 ci sia ancora il concetto di religione.


Mah ti dirò, un paio di volte son stato fermato da delle mormone con le quali avrei approfondito volentieri (non solo) il concetto di religione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mah ti dirò, un paio di volte son stato fermato da delle mormone con le quali avrei approfondito volentieri (non solo) il concetto di religione.


Ma se ne può benissimo parlare, se una persona trova pace e conforto nella preghiera fa benissimo a seguire ciò che lo fa star bene, io non sono nessuno per impedirglielo e non ne ho diritto. Ti faccio un esempio pratico, ed anche se ho usato parole forti non voglio offendere nessuno, 2007 festa post Atene, eravamo in piazza, una coppia passa in mezzo alla gente lanciandoci addosso i peggio insulti perché facevamo troppo casino per una cosa così superflua come il calcio, che se ci impegnassimo tutti di più nella religione il mondo sarebbe migliore, ed io le ho detto che ciò che festeggiavamo era un evento reale, fatto da persone reali, non da un capellone immaginario. Avrei potuto risparmiarmela lo ammetto, ma sai, in quel momento avrei asfaltato chiunque mi avrebbe rotto i maroni


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Le persone si, ma il concetto di religione ha fatto più morti dello zio sam



I morti non li fa la religione ma le persone con la scusa della religione.


----------



## livestrong (11 Giugno 2022)

Personalmente sono a favore di matrimoni gay e possibilità di adozione, detto ciò la notizia mi lascia indifferente. Non dovrebbe esser manco tale. Gli omosessuali dovrebbero esser liberi di fare quel che vogliono, su sto pianeta siam già troppi quindi l'argomentazione dell'estinzione non sta piedi, tanto più che anzi proprio il nostro sovrannumero ci porterà al disfacimento della specie.
Una società che include gli omosessuali e gli dà gli stessi nostri diritti (oggi de facto non è così) è una società che li considera parte integrante.


----------



## livestrong (11 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I morti non li fa la religione ma le persone con la scusa della religione.


I morti li fanno gli uomini che credono in un ideale (laico o religioso) e si sentono autorizzati a seguire i propri istinti


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I morti non li fa la religione ma le persone con la scusa della religione.


Il fanatismo religioso più che altro, di certo non credente che prega. Poi chi dice che il cristianesimo sia giusto e l'islam o il buddhismo no? Diciamo sempre che l'Italia é uno stato laico ma ci inalberiamo per le moschee, siamo laici solo quando fa comodo ad una determinata fetta di popolazione. Comunque davvero non serve parlarne perché molta gente non fa del male a nessuno indipendentemente da cosa crede, é una cosa molto soggettiva, io ho la mia idea e non voglio importa a nessuno, ma pretendo si faccia lo stesso (non sto parlando di nessuno qui sul forum, ma di chi ti addita come bestia di sàtana quando dici di non essere credente, è qui dentro non é mai successo)


----------



## livestrong (11 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti l' "amore" per come la intendiamo è un' invenzione.
> *Scientificamente non esiste.*
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la naturalità dell' omosessualità, non lo è affatto.
> Impedisce la riproduzione.


Sulla base di cosa lo scrivi? Da quel che so io è proprio l'opposto. L' "amore" è una reazione chimica


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più che pubblico, per questa cosa da qualche giorno è re d'Italia.


Per un attimo ho pensato Matano Frank


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Sulla base di cosa lo scrivi? Da quel che so io è proprio l'opposto. L' "amore" è una reazione chimica



La butti sulla chimica?
Concordo 

Vedrai che nessuno scienziato scriverà o dirà che l' amore esiste.

Non come la intendiamo noi.
Ti dirà che è un momento.

L' "amore" sta all' "affetto" come la "felicità" sta alla "serenità"


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La butti sulla chimica?
> Concordo
> 
> Vedrai che nessuno scienziato scriverà o dirà che l' amore esiste.
> ...


Mah, se son gli stessi scienziati che garantivano immunità col greencats sono affidabili quanto me dopo 8 ore di rhum. Poi vedi padri o madri di famiglia gettarsi nel fuoco per salvare un figlio


----------



## fabri47 (12 Giugno 2022)

*Presenti alla manifestazione anche Raoul Bova e la moglie Rocio Munoz Morales, Nunzia De Girolamo, Fabio Canino e il sottosegretario alla presidenza del consiglio con delega alle pari opportunità e ai giovani Vincenzo Spada. Spazio musicale affidato al cantante Andrea Sannino.*


----------



## 7vinte (12 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Sulla base di cosa lo scrivi? Da quel che so io è proprio l'opposto. L' "amore" è una reazione chimica


In realtà scientificamente è impossibile spiegare i sentimenti. Semmai l'attrazione sessuale


----------



## vota DC (12 Giugno 2022)

Comunque perché fingere di celebrare con tanto di Venier che NON è un funzionario ma svolge ugualmente la funzione? Sul piano giuridico questa coppia è schedata agli sbirri e non ci sono altri cambiamenti, parliamo di una legge fatta da emuli di Himmler con tanto di cani più importanti degli umani che nella cuccia hanno più soldi dei padroni.


----------

